# Where else is there to shoot your guns?



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Other than the range on Quintette, where else can you go to practice in Santa Rosa or Escambia County? I heard about a club somewhere that's like 100 bucks a year for 2, you just have to bring your entire target(stand and all)...anyways any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe you are probably thinking about the Escambia River Muzzleloaders club. I think it's off Quintette also.
I shoot up at my hunting camp or I would join for sure.....and still might because it's so close to my house.

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/index.php


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the Escambia River Muzzle loader range that is located off Rocky Branch on Quintette as well....Good range..I've been a member there for 3 years now...

Here's the link: 


http://www.erml-gunclub.org/


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang noob beat me to the post..aren't you supposed to be working???...hahahaha


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You talkin' to me ? YOU TALKIN' TO ME ??
I'm multi-tasking.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

thx ya'll!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

contact capt Ron 60/hour and u can even shoot all his guns


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Styx River shooting center is about 20 minutes from my home on Nine Mile Road. I believe it is the first Alabama exit heading from P'cola toward Mobile on I-10. 

I like it because of the shotgun sports they have (trap, skeet, five stand) and the shop with guns and reloading supplies.

Nice people.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Styx's as well , nice store and good people, reloading supply's, AC in the summer HEAT in the winter, when you want to take a break, i try to stay all day when i go

membership is $85 , u still have a small fee to shoot but all the other perks is worth it to me.

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

*Club*

I recommend you look into Pensacola Pistol/Rifle club off of 29. Do not take my word for it bu I do believe there are openings there now. You can get info at Mike's Gun shop on 29. Nice place but you mush also bring target.


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Also Quintette right next to ERML is ~$11 a day to shoot.


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Are there any ranges greater than 100Santa yards. I have a couple 308 rifles

and would love to see what I would can do with it at 200 the plus yards. I hear they are 1000 yard gun.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

styx river has a 200 yd side


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club*



tgill said:


> I recommend you look into Pensacola Pistol/Rifle club off of 29. Do not take my word for it bu I do believe there are openings there now. You can get info at Mike's Gun shop on 29. Nice place but you mush also bring target.


For PRPC you still have to get/fill out a membership form, have 2 current members recommend you. Here is their site: http://www.pensacolarifleandpistolclub.net/ They have very nice facilities though. 

I personally go to Styx because it is only $12 every time I go which is less than 6 times a year or I go to the hunting property.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> contact capt Ron 60/hour and u can even shoot all his guns


*Is that a typo or did you mean to say he charges $60 per hour? Maybe if along with shooting all his guns and at least one being full auto and he supplies the ammo as well ok, but unless that comes with a Lobster dinner for 6 every hour thats insane! What is it $90 a year at the ERML?*


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

It is $120 per year at ERML for you, your spouse and your children under 18. Unlimited visits per year, open Tuesday through Sunday. Guest fees (you can bring 2 guests with you per visit) are $10 each.
Lots of shooting dicsciplines to try out too - 
Gun Goddess shoot there tomorrow - Ladies competion 
IDPA
Cowboy 
Military 
Muzzleloader
Black powder cartridge
Appleseed training
CCW class every other month (next class 17 March)


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Is that a typo or did you mean to say he charges $60 per hour? Maybe if along with shooting all his guns and at least one being full auto and he supplies the ammo as well ok, but unless that comes with a Lobster dinner for 6 every hour thats insane! What is it $90 a year at the ERML?*


That's his rate for private instruction and you would be the only person there and free to do things that would get you kicked out of any other range. It wouldn't be practical to do all your shooting there, but it's a great deal. Ammo is NOT incuded. How anyone would possibly think it could be, for only 60/hr is beyond me. I can blow through 60 bucks worth of 9mm in one hour easily. 

Consider what any professional charges for 1 hour of service or instruction. Mechanic = 80/hr, Golf/Tennis Lesson = 50-60/hr, Computer Repair = 60/hr and the list could go on and on. 

So, figure you are getting 100 percent personal attention from a professional, focused only on you in a private setting, and it's an outstanding deal. It ain't cheap to maintain a legal range either. Tell the EPA you have been putting tens of thousands of lead rounds into the dirt on your property and see what kind fines and clean-up fee's you incure. 60 per hour will seem like a bargain after the 6 figure clean-up bill you would be presented with.


----------

